# Starlings and Hunters Safety



## The owl den (Apr 5, 2016)

I have been studying up on starlings, and the laws in Utah concerning the use of an air rifle to get rid of them. Utah Admin Code R657-3-7 states...

(2)(a) A person is not required to obtain a certificate of registration or a federal permit to kill a house sparrow (Passer domesticus), European starling (Sturnus vulgaris), or domestic pigeon or rock pigeon (Columba livia) .......

So, my question is this. What is meant by the blue highlighted area?

Do I need to have hunters education to get rid of the starlings?

I am planning on getting my hunters education this summer (Better late than never). I just want to make sure I am operating within the laws set until then.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no idea what they mean but you do know that you can not shoot a air rifle inside of city limits or within a certain distance of a out building on a farm don't you?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Critter said:


> I have no idea what they mean but you do know that you can not shoot a air rifle inside of city limits or within a certain distance of a out building on a farm don't you?


I sure do miss the good old days when me and brother could stroll down the sidewalk picking off any starling that dared get within range.


----------



## The owl den (Apr 5, 2016)

Critter said:


> I have no idea what they mean but you do know that you can not shoot a air rifle inside of city limits or within a certain distance of a out building on a farm don't you?


I do now. Guess I'm just so pissed off at starlings to think straight.  Now I'm pissed off at useless laws, and the people who do stupid stuff that make those laws necessary. (I.E. Shooting in the air and not knowing what's beyond your target (I wasn't going to do that by the way)) Any other ideas on how to get rid of starlings besides being ninja like and sneaking up on them?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

City laws are their own thing... you need to check with YOUR city to see whats allowed / disallowed. Live in County? You get to have alot more fun... 


-DallanC


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

It is just as illegal as not signalling when changing lanes. But if you are seen by an old lady who hates kids with BB guns, she will call the cops.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The owl den said:


> I do now. Guess I'm just so pissed off at starlings to think straight.  Now I'm pissed off at useless laws, and the people who do stupid stuff that make those laws necessary. (I.E. Shooting in the air and not knowing what's beyond your target (I wasn't going to do that by the way)) Any other ideas on how to get rid of starlings besides being ninja like and sneaking up on them?


You could train a couple of kestrels to do the dirty work.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Or you could use a wicked-bad attack drone......that would be fun.-----SS


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I have some starlings trying to nest in my barbecue. Ive been lighting the burners after work everyday and then cleaning it the last couple days. **** things keep coming back. Time to get midevil on thier asses. That and invest in a barbecue cover


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Starlings eat my dog food when I leave it out...sneaky buggers will land right behind my lazy dogs and sneak their way to the bowl. Then, the dog jumps up and chases them off but they just fly up to the garage and spectate until the coast is clear again. 

It's rather fun to watch the cat and mouse activity but the bird crap all over the porch is not as much fun.

Not sure about the Federal Permit but it may be referring to the protections that are in place for other birds (swallows for example). It is against federal law to harass, hunt, etc. certain migratory birds...swallows being one of them. Those damned things will build their little mud huts in a matter of hours and crap all over anything unfortunate enough to be underneath of it.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

You could probably get a blow gun with some stunner darts, after a couple plinks with those they probably won't come back.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bekins24 said:


> You could probably get a blow gun with some stunner darts, after a couple plinks with those they probably won't come back.


With the sharp pointed ends. Just don't get caught.

I watched a hunting show the other night where they were using blow darts and you would be surprised at how effective they were on birds. One hunter even took out a young warthog with one, hitting the warthog in the heart.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

bekins24 said:


> You could probably get a blow gun with some stunner darts, after a couple plinks with those they probably won't come back.


Yeah, do this and I'll watch the news for the next news story that involves a dart being embedded in a dog or cat's head....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

IT is all within common sense, being in the county personally I just saw the neighbor trying to get the eurasian doves, last night; I thought I was the only one. All within reason, a lot of the 1,000 fps pellet guns are just too loud to do it conspicuously. I dont have good lanes from my backyard or I'd join in, but I do get them at the barn regularly. Nice practice to keep honed in.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

various ag products that involve poison. if they are a nuisance perching and crapping, try aluminum foil crinkled up where they perch. also sticky traps where they perch... they seem to learn when a few get caught and they see em die.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Owl, what year were you born in?

You may not need a hunter's safety certificate if you are of a certain age or older.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Living in the country does have it's perks. So as many of you know, starlings like to fly in flocks. My question is, how many starlings have you shot in one shot? My record is 18 with a shot gun.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Dryer not running right? Disconnect vent and remove dead starling and nest. Really hate those birds.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

hunting777 said:


> Living in the country does have it's perks. So as many of you know, starlings like to fly in flocks. My question is, how many starlings have you shot in one shot? My record is 18 with a shot gun.


I have a hunting buddy who has often fantasized about reloading some 3 1/2" shells with size 9 shot and letting loose on swarms of starlings. If he ever does it, your record might be in jeopardy.

I can't remember why he hates them so much... I think it all started with a dryer vent and a nest.


----------

